# losing personal favorites



## homeron (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a hopper and daily I lose my some of my personal favorites. a channel or two at a time . for example this week everyday I have tried to put in channel 13 hd it allows me to enter it but it doesn't remember it but it does remember the non HD. can somebody please fix this in the hopper. I do not want to use my channels or my HD channels or all channels.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

It's a common problem with some Hoppers. Hopefully it will get fixed soon.


----------



## StringFellow (Jan 6, 2012)

I have been complaining for months, to include contacting DIRT, but it hasn't been fixed or even officially acknowledged as an issue. 

When editing your Favorite Channel list, try make changes but adding/deleting 2 or more channels at the same time.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

"StringFellow" said:


> I have been complaining for months, to include contacting DIRT, but it hasn't been fixed or even officially acknowledged as an issue.
> 
> When editing your Favorite Channel list, try make changes but adding/deleting 2 or more channels at the same time.


Yeah one of my Hoppers has been doing this for a while and the save-on-pairs thing won't work either  . Fix it Dish!!!


----------



## jlluck (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't seem to be losing any channels from my custom favorites but I have noticed that the default listing will "reset" to My Channels from the custom list I've made. Is this a bug too?


----------



## StringFellow (Jan 6, 2012)

Resetting nightly to "My Channels" appears to be normal behavior. 

I too have noticed I don't seem to be losing channels from my favorite lists recently. I am not sure if the issue was actually fixed. Got my fingers crossed that the issue won't return.


----------



## jlluck (Oct 18, 2007)

Has any progress been made in fixing this issue of the favorites resetting to "My Channels?" 
Getting pretty annoying having to select my custom favorites everyday (sometimes a couple times a day).


----------



## dishwater (May 29, 2009)

Still seems to be a problem. There is one channel, the local Fox HD, that simply will not go on My Favorites list. The SD will go, but not the HD. I called Dish and the CSR tried a few things then gave up. Said she would turn in a report to engineering to get a fix.


----------



## clotter (Apr 12, 2008)

I noticed channels disappearing from my main favorites list also. I didn't notice it until the start of the new NFL season. For me it's mostly been the local Fox and CW channels that disappear from the list. I've tried adding them back at least two at a time per what others have recommended, but the channels aren't "sticking" permanently.


----------



## jlluck (Oct 18, 2007)

Guess I'm doing better than some. I don't seem to missing individual channels. My favs list just keeps resetting to the "My Channels" every day (sometimes during the day).


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

The guide defaulting to MY CHANNELS is how the receiver was designed to function


----------



## jlluck (Oct 18, 2007)

some guy said:


> The guide defaulting to MY CHANNELS is how the receiver was designed to function


That's the craziest thing I have ever heard. WHY would they allow you to customize a channel guide and THEN force it to reset to the default when the machine turns off? I would hope to give the Dish engineers a little more credit than that.


----------



## StringFellow (Jan 6, 2012)

"clotter" said:


> I noticed channels disappearing from my main favorites list also. I didn't notice it until the start of the new NFL season. For me it's mostly been the local Fox and CW channels that disappear from the list. I've tried adding them back at least two at a time per what others have recommended, but the channels aren't "sticking" permanently.


I seemed to be doing better recently until I made a change to my favorite list to include AMC. Since then I am again losing local channels from my favorite list.

Frustrates me that Dish just keeps ignoring this thread and the associated bug!!


----------



## clotter (Apr 12, 2008)

StringFellow said:


> I seemed to be doing better recently until I made a change to my favorite list to include AMC. Since then I am again losing local channels from my favorite list.
> 
> Frustrates me that Dish just keeps ignoring this thread and the associated bug!!


Now that I'm actively watching for it, I find one local channel missing on nearly a daily basis. So far it's been NBC 26, CW 32, or PBS 38. Strange that it's always the channels in the upper range. I don't recall ever seeing 2, 5, 11, or 14 disappearing.


----------

